# Wet Sanding Help??



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi there :wave: 

I'm reasonably competent at most aspects of car detailing. Keep the car very clean, getting to grips with the G220 at the moment, etc.

But I have a couple of scratches and marks on my paintwork that wont come out.

Maybe I'm not doing it right.. but from what I have seen the wet sanding method should correct it. 

What I was looking for is, if there anyone who is either Pro or not that would be willing to show me the ropes with wet sanding and possibly some tips on using the G220??

I'm just outside Glasgow and am more than willing to travel... Otherwise I have access to a warehouse here in East Kilbride.

If anyone would be interested I can supply Money/coffee/beer :thumb: 

Whatever is a prefered method of payment :thumb: 

Cheers


----------



## branter33 (Aug 23, 2007)

PM replied to.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope it was an approved supporter that has PM'd you lol 

I have a sneaky feeling it isnt and also who it is


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Does it matter if it is or isn't in replying to a request for help?? Not that it was me who sent the PM, but I am worried that "non-supporters" on here, some of whom are IMHO just as skilled as any supporting business detailer, are going to be put off assisting others which would be a great shame...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh imo it does we aint paying £150 for others to gain business from it pay up like the rest of us, wish i did earlier its been very much value for money and would possibly raise levels of work around DW.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> yeh imo it does we aint paying £150 for others to gain business from it pay up like the rest of us, wish i did earlier its been very much value for money and would possibly raise levels of work around DW.


This was a request for help though, not a request for a detail.

Would you like the skill base of the enthusiast community to be lost from Detailing World? I mean, there are very many highly skilled enthusiasts out there that can easily turn out work as good as the pros and have a lot to offer to the community.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

either way still seen as advertising me like many of the pro's on here do this for a living it pays the bills food on the table etc thats all i'm saying.

anwyay hope the OP gets its sorted.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

i am with davekg on this one, someone is asking for a little help and for someone to show him a few things. 

I dont care whether you pay £150 to be a supporter or not, the guy is asking for a little help. Like dave said he's not looking for a full detail or a full days tution just a little help from the community. He certainly isnt taking business off you he just wants some help.

If this forum has got to the point where help requests can only be fufilled by "approved" paying members then i think this forum is the wrong place for amateurs.

I think pro pay to be a member to advertise the services on the forum and give adivce where they choose to. I met james at autofinesse on here and he spent time with me showing me a few things but not once have i taken away business from him. Yet a few people have asked for help and i have offered to assist where i can.

if the pro's \ paid members think that only they can fulfill help request then i think this forum needs to be divided where member can ask for paid adivce from pro in one section, and free advice from enthusiasts in another.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

well said.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> well said.


2nd that! As a fellow non-pro.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, that is a good one ...... You are only allowed to help/detail someones motor if you are a pro supporter on DW, sorry but thats total bull5hit


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> yeh imo it does we aint paying £150 for others to gain business from it pay up like the rest of us, wish i did earlier its been very much value for money and would possibly raise levels of work around DW.


That is just so bang out of line TBH.

This is a community of enthusiast, not a client base for people like yourself.

This was a better place to be before the influx of 'professional' detailers.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Unbelievable. And disgraceful. A member asks for help and clearly outlines his requirements and the reward on offer and then an approved supporter tries to make out that offers from non paying forum members are unacceptable? Get a grip... I can understand fully why comments like this are putting off people from both asking for and offering help.

I may be wrong, but I was under the impression that paying up the fees and becoming approved granted the right to post in the studio and attract work by showing off the quality of your work; I didn't think that it gave rights to tout for work and trample on the underlying ethic of the forum? I suggest you get back to basics and stick to posting your work.


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Withdrawn  a little too contreversial


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> either way still seen as advertising me like many of the pro's on here do this for a living it pays the bills food on the table etc thats all i'm saying.
> 
> anwyay hope the OP gets its sorted.


I appreciate that Detailing is your livelihood, however, how can this post be described as advertising? 
A poster to a public forum asked for help. That request for help was answered. How different is that request from any other forum?

It seems that you are confused about what your £150 actually bought you.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm and I thought all publicity was supposed to be good publicity.

[sarcasm] Top job :thumb: [/sarcasm]


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I can se this post is going to have fun in the replies.

We are all individuals, and have differing views and opinions. Thats what is so great about these fourms. DW has brough so much information to the fingers tips of so many in such a short space of time.

Todays newpaper is tomorrows chip wrappings. Yes the reply was not justified, and yes anyone can help anyone. Dont think all the pros are here just for money -ask the 20 odd guys who I spent Saturday with.


----------



## dotnetdave (Aug 31, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> I can se this post is going to have fun in the replies.
> 
> We are all individuals, and have differing views and opinions. Thats what is so great about these fourms. DW has brough so much information to the fingers tips of so many in such a short space of time.
> 
> Todays newpaper is tomorrows chip wrappings. Yes the reply was not justified, and yes anyone can help anyone. Dont think all the pros are here just for money -ask the 20 odd guys who I spent Saturday with.


Iain (i think thats your name) i have already said the minority can spoil it. There are a lot of pro's on here like yrouself who are not just out to get work and actually want to help people out, jamesb at autofinesse was brilliant with me. All the pros at last weekends meet held by james were great to chat to and i didnt get the feeling that any of them were trying to stop amateurs helps each other


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok right im closing this thread ... This is not what DW is about AT ALL .... I will have a think and discussion with the mods as to what i do on this but DW is about sharing and helping formost ! There has been no rule breaking on here by the member that asked the question or by some of the members that answered it .... BUT There is also a part that IM NOT HAPPY WITH !


----------

